# مساعدة بخصوص سليكات الالومنيوم



## اليمنى111 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخوانى

مكن تعطونى كل المعلومات بخصوص مسحوق سليكات الالومنيوم الداخل بالدهانات وانواعها وحدود اسعارها بالسوق المصرى وهل متوفرة ام لأ

وجزاكم الله كل خير..


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (19 ديسمبر 2014)

اللى اعرفه انه فيه منه المانى وصينى لكن كاسعار لا اعرفها للأسف


----------



## اليمنى111 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى محمد


----------



## اليمنى111 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

لماذا الى الان لا يوجد اى رد؟


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

الاخ العزيز / اليمني
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حاول استخدام خامات طبيعيه تركيبها سليمات الالومنيوم مثل الفلسبار او الكاولين او التلك حسب خواص المواد التي تتعامل معها
وفقك الله الي مافيه اللخير


----------



## اليمنى111 (4 يناير 2015)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> الاخ العزيز / اليمني
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> حاول استخدام خامات طبيعيه تركيبها سليمات الالومنيوم مثل الفلسبار او الكاولين او التلك حسب خواص المواد التي تتعامل معها
> وفقك الله الي مافيه اللخير


جزاك الله خيرا اخى احمد 
لكن انا اريد سليكات الالمونيوم لصناعة الدهانات والكاولين والتلك ليس لهم استخدام معى
اتمنى ان اجد السليكات الالومنيوم نفسها بهذا المسمى


----------



## ofrtito (7 يناير 2015)

لو سمححت يا اخ محمد توكه انا عاوز اتكلم مع حضرتك بس مش عارف اوصلك
ياريت ترد عليا انا جديد هنا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (7 يناير 2015)

Ofrtito
اامرنى ياغالى


----------



## ofrtito (8 يناير 2015)

عاوز اتكلم مع حضرتك فى شغل بخصوص التنر وممكن يبقا فى شغل كويس بينا


----------



## ofrtito (8 يناير 2015)

لو ممكن رقم حضرتك وانا اكلمك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 يناير 2015)

ofrtito قال:


> لو ممكن رقم حضرتك وانا اكلمك


تم ارسال الرقم على الخاص


----------

